# Webbilling.com Mofoscash. und der liebe Herr k.



## ralan (4 Februar 2011)

Guten Abend,folgendes Problem: Im Oktober hatte mich bei dieser  Porno-Seite "Mofoscash" angemeldet. Abo für 3 Monate a 29,99 also  ingseamt 59,97. Der Beitrag wurde dann auch gezahlt und gut war. Der  Vertrag war wissentlich abgeschlossen worden (also auch das der Betrag  war bekannt)Kurz darauf habe ich allerdings gekündigt (leider  nichts mehr vorliegen) und 3 Monate später (31.01.) wurde derselbe  betrag abzogen. Ich habe ihn direkt zurückbuchen lassen und bei  webbilling gekündigt (nach der Rückbuchung). Emal mit Kündigungsbestätigung liegt vor. Nun habe  ich Post von Herrn K. ich solle nun 72,46 Euro zahlen. Also eine  Mahnung..Text: "Sie haben sich auf der mofos angemeldet.  Vereinbarungsgemäß wollte meine Mandantin Webbilling.com B.V. von Ihrem  Konto den fälligen Beitrag für die in Anspruch genomme  Internetdienstleistung einziehen. Ihre Bank hat mitgeteil: "Wegen  Widerspruchs" usw. Nun soll ich bis zum 15.02. den Betrag in Höhe  von 72,46 Euro zahlen. weiterhin stand darin: "Meine Mandantin hat mich  mit dem Einzug der obigen Forderung beauftragt, weil sie bis heute  keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen konnte. Um weitere Unannehmlichkeiten  sowie zusätzliche Kosten..." Das weite Unannehmlichkeiten sowie zusätzliche Kosten. Ist das nicht eine Drohung?Was soll ich tun? Muss ich zahlen, da ich den Vertrag wissentlich abgeschlossen habe? Oder irgnorieren?Gruß


Was meint ihr, muss ich dennoch die drei Monate 8welche abgebucht wurden) zahlen oder soll ich das ganze auf sich beruhen lassen. So kamm ja, glaube ich, ein rechtswirksamer Vertrag zu stande? oder


----------



## bernhard (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Webbilling.com Mofoscash. und der liebe Herr k.*

Persönliche Rechtsberatung hier im Forum ist per Gesetz verboten.

Helfen können ein Anwalt oder die Verbraucherberatungen vzbv | Verbraucherberatung .


----------

